# 3D Überschrift



## bernhard (20. Oktober 2001)

Hallo.
Kennt jemand von euch ein gutes wenn möglich Gratis Programm um 
homepage Überschriften zu erstellen?
Oder wie macht ihr das?
Gruss
Bernhard


----------



## Mindstorm (20. Oktober 2001)

was meinst du denn genau mit 'homepageüberschriften'???? wenn du banner meinst, dann brauchst du schon n grafik proggie....

c ya

Mindstorm


----------



## bernhard (21. Oktober 2001)

Eigentlich meine ich so 3D Überschriften. 
Würde ich einen Banner mit Ulead Photoshop oder PaintShop
hinkriegen?
Wie machst du das?
Danke


----------



## disaster_02 (21. Oktober 2001)

meinst du jetzt Adobe Phtoshop oder Ulead Photo Impact? 
Banner kannste eigentlich mit jedem Grafikprogramm machen...


----------



## bernhard (21. Oktober 2001)

Eigentlich hatte ich Ulead Photo Impact gemeint.
Aber Adobe Photoshop habe ich auch.;-)

Gibts bei denen so eine Assistenten um sowas zu erstellen?
(Ich habe halt keine Ahnung )

Gruss Bernhard


----------



## Mindstorm (21. Oktober 2001)

nö assistenten gibt's net. empfehle dir mal n paar tutorials hier auf der seite und/oder den partnerseiten reinzuziehen. dann solltest du schon was brauchbares fabrizieren können...

viel spass

c ya

Mindstorm


----------



## bernhard (21. Oktober 2001)

OK. Dann werde ich mir mal ein paar Tuts downloaden und gleich loslegen. 
THX

Gruss 
Bernhard


----------

